# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Matkakorttien vaihto alkaa 10.11.

## RSS

*Vanhat ja uudet kortit käytössä rinnakkain vuoden 2010 puolelle*

YTV aloittaa nykyisten matkakorttien vaihdon tiistaina 10.11. Matkakortti vaihdetaan uuteen automaattisesti kortin latauksen yhteydessä kioskissa tai muussa matkakortin palvelupisteessä. Vaihto on asiakkaalle maksuton. Kortin käyttötapa ei muutu, vaan vanhat ja uudet matkakortit ovat käytössä siirtymävaiheen ajan rinnakkain. Runsaan miljoonan matkustajan käytössä olevan matkakortin vaihtoon on varattu aikaa useita kuukausia.

Kortin voi vaihtaa missä tahansa pääkaupunkiseudun R-kioskissa, matkakortin palvelupisteessä tai Stockmannilla. YTV toivoo, että matkustajat varautuvat korttia ladatessaan ruuhkiin, sillä kortin vaihto vie asiakasta kohden hieman enemmän aikaa kuin normaali kortin lataus.

Kortinvaihdossa asiakkaan matkakortin kaikki tiedot kopioidaan uudelle matkakortille kortilla mahdollisesti oleva arvo ja/tai kausi mukaan luettuna. Vanha kortti mitätöidään ja toimitetaan edelleen hävitettäväksi.

Automaateilla ja yksityisissä kioskeissa matkakorttiaan lataavien on vaihdettava kortti uuteen 2.2.2010 mennessä korttia vaihtavissa myyntipisteissä, koska helmikuun 2. päivästä lähtien vanhaa korttia ei voi ladata enää automaateissa eikä kioskeissa.

Uutta korttia voi ladata kaikissa myyntipisteissä 10.11. alkaen. VR:n asemilla lataus on mahdollista vasta myöhemmin tänä vuonna. Poikkeuksena on Kirkkonummen asema, jossa korttia voi ladata jo 10.11.
Kortin voi vaihtaa myös ilman latausta. Kortin vaihtaminen ei ole sidottu henkilöön eikä se edellytä valtakirjaa, vaan asiakas voi halutessaan vaihtaa myös useamman kortin samalla kertaa.

*Miksi matkakortit vaihdetaan?*
Kortin vaihdon ensisijainen tavoite on tarjota entistä parempaa palvelua joukkoliikenteen asiakkaille. Nyt käytössä olevien korttien vaihtaminen on välttämätöntä, koska niiden käyttöikä on päättymässä. Paremmat palvelut näkyvät asiakkaille jo ensi vuonna asiointia helpottavina nettisovelluksina ja muutaman vuoden kuluttua aiempaa laajempana matkustajainformaationa. Uudet matkakortit ovat ISO -standardin mukaisia kortteja, jolloin YTV, ja jatkossa matkakorttijärjestelmän kehittämisestä vastaava Helsingin seudun liikenne- kuntayhtymä HSL, pystyy kilpailuttamaan tulevaisuuden matkakorttijärjestelmän eri toimittajilla.

*Matkakortin vaihtoa kampanjoidaan näkyvästi 9.11. alkaen*
YTV:n ja HKL:n matkakortin vaihdosta kertova kampanja näkyy katukuvassa ja medioissa 9.11. lähtien.

Lisätietoa matkakortista ja korttien vaihdosta saa osoitteesta www.matkakortti.net sekä matkakorttineuvonnasta puh. 09 310 12345.




Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Hartsa

> Mitä tapahtuu vaihdetuille vanhoille korteille?
> 
> 
> Kortilla olevat henkilötiedot on poistettu ja kortti on passivoitu. Kortit tuhotaan silti tietoturva-aineistona. Kortti on valmistettu PVC-muovista ja se sisältää mm. metallia, joten sitä ei voi tuhoamisen jälkeen käyttää uudelleen.


Jos haluaa keräillä kaikkea joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää niin voiko vanhan passivoidun kortin säilyttää?

----------


## Compact

> Jos haluaa keräillä kaikkea joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää niin voiko vanhan passivoidun kortin säilyttää?


Eikös se kannata vain "hukata". Kortilla on jokin materia-maksu, jonka varmaankin joutuu kuitenkin maksamaan, listahinta? 

Tuskin haluat matkakorttiasi kaupunkiliikennekokoelmaasi rei'ittäjällä rei'itettynä, kuten ennen tehtiin loppuun merkittyyn Pankkikirjaan tai päättyneeseen Passiin. Ja ne sai pitää sellaisenaan hyvänään. Tai nyt muistojen matkakortti vaikkapa kahtia leikattuna... ei.

----------


## Hartsa

> Eikös se kannata vain "hukata".


Kortin "hukkaaminen" maksaa 11 euroa. 5 euroa uudesta kortista ja 6 euron käsittelymaksun kortin tietojen siirtämisestä uudelle kortille.

YTV:n matkakortti ei ole pantillinen joten periaatteessa asiakas voisi säilyttää vanhan kortin. Jos kortti passivoidaan niin eihän samaa korttia voi "vaihtaa" uudelleen. Eli jos sininen kortti on passivoitu ja vihreä annettu tilalle niin seuraavana päivänä ei ole mahdollista hommata kaverille uutta matkakorttia omalla passivoidulla kortilla. Onhan korteissa varmasti jonkinlaiset sarjanumerot.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos haluaa keräillä kaikkea joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää niin voiko vanhan passivoidun kortin säilyttää?


Voi, jos sitä pyytää korttia vaihtaessa. Eikä maksa mitään.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Espoon Kirkkojärventien R-kioskissa kysyin, saako vanhan kortin mukaan. Myyjä sanoi saaneensa yksiselitteiset ohjeet, että vanhat kortit pitää kerätä pois. Hän oli kyllä hyvin palveluhenkinen ja sanoi ymmärtävänsä keräilijöiden kiinnostusta. Hän olisi laittanut kortin talteen pyytääkseen lupaa toimia toisin, mutta sanoin, ettei minun takiani tarvitse vaivautua. Enhän itse ole lippukeräilijä eikä vanha korttini ollut mikään ainutlaatuinen maailmanharvinaisuus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoon Kirkkojärventien R-kioskissa kysyin, saako vanhan kortin mukaan.


Kokeilin samaa Töölöntorin R-kioskilla. En saanut korttia mukaan.

----------


## Compact

Kortti vaihdettu onnistuneesti uuteen, ja vanhakin on tallessa matkalippukokoelmassani.

Ja onnistunut vaihto tapahtui HKL:n Asematunnelin lipputoimistossa ilman mitään suurempaa kommervenkkiä! Suositellaan!

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Uusien matkakorttien käytössä on ongelmia ainakin joissakin U-linjojen lukulaitteissa:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1771381
http://www.matkakortti.net/fi/matkak...ia-vastauksia/ (vastaus kysymykseen "Miksi matkakortit toimivat hitaasti U-linjojen busseissa?")

----------


## PSi

Kummatkos siitä uuden matkakortin symbolisesta massankuljetusvälineestä on sammuneet: ajovalot vai äärivalot? 

Kuvastaa valitettavan onnistuneesti bussien nykytilaa pääkaupunkiseudulla.

pekka

----------


## teme

> Kummatkos siitä uuden matkakortin symbolisesta massankuljetusvälineestä on sammuneet: ajovalot vai äärivalot? 
> 
> Kuvastaa valitettavan onnistuneesti bussien nykytilaa pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Minä taas olen ajatellut sitä niin että jos ei pomppulinjoille tule muuten paha olo, niin voi tuijoittaa sitä kuvaa.

----------

